
Find (or Host) a Local Co-Working Space With Loosecubes - duzins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/biz/2011/07/how-to-find-coworking-space-near-you.php#.TiYAW-oylLA.hackernews
======
codgercoder
My lone search found what I think used to be called "executive office" space;
hardly co-working, at all.

~~~
sixtofour
It's probably early days, spotty and highly variable from region to region.

I found exactly one place in my metro area, a desk for $75/month. It was four
desks jammed up against each other in a 2x2 grid. Do-able, if I absolutely
needed it, but at the price and distance from my place I'm more likely to stay
at home or in the coffee shop.

